# Can I get opinions on hairstyles pls? ro for pics pls



## DylanAngel2001 (Feb 27, 2009)

I am in sales and no matter what I do I end up looking 18.  I'm actually 25.  I need to look older and fashionable.  People tend to take me seriously on the phone but once they see me in person it goes down the tubes cause of my looks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I think the hair has something to do with it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So can I get opinions on if I should keep my current cut or go with something new like pictured or something else.  Thank you!

P.S.- the last pic is my normal hair...all the others are taazed in case it's hard to tell.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Feb 27, 2009)

short hair 3!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 27, 2009)

i like the CUT of #2, and the Color of #3 !combine those! professional/classy/modern at the same time. goes well with your face shape. 
i would also say try to keep the length close to your shoulders so it can still elongate your pretty face!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 27, 2009)

Hope you don't mind, I wanted to show you this style. I think it would look very pretty on you. (don't mind the haircolor)
http://justabouthair.com/medium-hair...air-styles.jpg


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Hope you don't mind, I wanted to show you this style. I think it would look very pretty on you. (don't mind the haircolor)
http://justabouthair.com/medium-hair...air-styles.jpg_

 
Now Thats HOT!!!


----------



## DylanAngel2001 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestions so far ladies!  

Chiquilla, I like the haircut you showed me, but I'm worried I wouldn't be able to style it like that since my hair is uber curly.  Even with a flatiron with all those individual short pieces...how could I do it?  Any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## DylanAngel2001 (Feb 27, 2009)

Also, iiifugaziii, what color would you call #3?  I'm going to try to print out a pic for the stylist but in case I can't...how would you describe it?  Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DylanAngel2001* 

 
_Thank you for the suggestions so far ladies! 

Chiquilla, I like the haircut you showed me, but I'm worried I wouldn't be able to style it like that since my hair is uber curly. Even with a flatiron with all those individual short pieces...how could I do it? Any suggestions? Thanks!_

 
even if you wear your hair natural, it will still be sexy since there are different layers cut into the curls.
if you like it, take the pic to your stylist & ask their opinion. 
keep in mind...do you want a style that you have to flat iron everyday or do you like minimal styling?


----------



## DylanAngel2001 (Feb 28, 2009)

Does this kinda look like the one you were showing me chiquilla?  What do you think?  Thanks!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DylanAngel2001* 

 
_Does this kinda look like the one you were showing me chiquilla?  What do you think?  Thanks!_

 
unless you plan on spending time flat ironing everyday, i dont recommend ANY of these styles/cuts because they all are NOTHING like your natural hair type.

i would just go in and speak to your stylist. they will be abe to help you the best.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 1, 2009)

I really don't know too much about hair, but I think you'd look good in a chocolate brown color. I also agree with roseyPosey to find out what you like the best, and then go in a have the experts tell you what they think. that's always what I do when I can't decide! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck


----------



## DylanAngel2001 (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, I was planning on going back to flat ironing.  Especially if I went pretty short it wouldn't take that long, and I can usually go a day or two just touching up with the flat iron.

I have thought about a chocolate brown color....I think I'm going to wait a bit on the haircolor, though, just cause we're trying to save some money right now.

Thanks for the suggestions, tho!


----------

